# what do I enter in Business Info section in Turbotax?



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

what do I enter in Business Info section in Turbotax?


----------



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

anybody?


----------



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

am talking about this:



http://imgur.com/95AV0HB


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

You should look at Schedule C, business profit and loss, and also the self employment forms and worksheets. Once you list your 1099 info, it should ask you the right questions. You may owe FICA and Medicare taxes on your self employment income, even if you don't make enough to owe income tax. A lot depends on any other sources of income.
There is a worksheet for your vehicle expenses, and also a place to list costs of your cell phone, etc.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Josho said:


> am talking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/95AV0HB


This doesn't look like Turbo Tax.


----------



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> This doesn't look like Turbo Tax.


Its turbo tax (home & business)

want to know what I put for fields here:



http://imgur.com/95AV0HB


for example for business name and address do I use my name and address? and did I "Acquire" business in current year? (I started driving for Uber that year). And for business description can I just put "Driving for Uber"?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe you are using their online filing, which I have not used? Anyway, yes, I would use my name and answer questions based on factual information as best you can. You could use "contract rideshare" or "TNC driver" for the description, and acquire is about the same as starting the business in this situation. I'm guessing TurboTax is just trying to get a general idea for their program, not something that is vital in terminology for the IRS.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

The TT I use has similar question, just in a different format. It also lets you look up the code for the type of business, and I've never found one that fit. I think I wound up with 00000 for that entry. I do private chauffeuring on my own, but I think it is close enough to Ubering classification-wise. I hope this helps.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Josho said:


> what do I enter in Business Info section in Turbotax?


Use code 56508 - slave earning a wage


----------

